# Swing auf Windows CE



## badmaxx (21. Jan 2010)

Hallo,

ich möchte wissen ob Apps die Swing beinhalten mittlerweile auf Windows CE laufen.

Google hat mir leider nichts aktuelles(des neueste was ich gefunden hab war n halbes Jahr alt).

Hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.

Gruß


----------



## tuxedo (22. Jan 2010)

Wenn es eine VM dafür gibt: Wieso nicht.

Aber AFAIK gibt es keine guten VMs für Windows CE und Mobile. Ist alles sehr rudimentär und "experimentell" (IMHO).

- Alex


----------



## badmaxx (22. Jan 2010)

ja hab gestern und heut noch recht viel gelesen.
gibt leider anscheinend wirklich keinen anständige vm für ce.

Auf swing könnt ich ja noch verzichten aber leider gibts in der ME anscheinend kein net package und teile vom lang fehlen auch.


----------

